# [Nuova Ebuild] Webmin-1.550

## elettronik

Ciao a tutti, dopo un periodo stressante di esami, mi sono deciso a fare una nuova ebuild per webmin, basata sulle mie precedenti ebuild per le versioni 1.5xx. Spero che serva a qualcuno. Per i file ebuild ed i relativi file associati guardate a questo bug di gentoo.

Saluti!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ago

è anche nell''overlay "Menelkir", magari fallo inserire li

----------

## fbcyborg

Ooh, finalmente!

Questa è una bella notizia!

----------

